
Ammonite: Scala Scripting - based2
https://ammonite.io/
======
spellcard199
I'm just writing an emacs process-output reader on top of
[https://github.com/zwild/ammonite-term-
repl](https://github.com/zwild/ammonite-term-repl) to get Ammonite's
completion directly in emacs buffers. Of course it's a (very) dirty hack
compared to something like a notebook or nREPL, but for my needs a notebook is
too heavyweight and there isn't a nREPL implementation for ammonite/scala.

I started writing this so I could at the same time learn some elisp while
writing something I would use in future. I'm still trying to figure out things
(git forkflow, elisp, scala) but it already seems to work most of the times.

Link: [https://github.com/spellcard199/ammonite-term-repl-
completio...](https://github.com/spellcard199/ammonite-term-repl-completion)

~~~
justinhj
Neat, will check it out

